# Anyone Have a Retired Brood Bitcha That Needs a Home?



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I recently was contacted by a friend who knows a couple who are looking for an older GSD as a pet. They are in their '80's, have always had GSDs, and recently had to PTS their 15 year old male, due to mobility problems.

They live on a large country lot, and have a nice house. They loved their previous dog so much that when he was having trouble getting in and out of their vehicle, they went and bought a new SUV and some ramps! 

They are both in good health, and the husband only recently retired from running the soft drink company he owns. He still pops in to work every so often to see how things are going.

If anyone has a retired brood bitch they'd like to rehome, I think this would be the perfect spot for her!

The couple lives near Toronto, Ontario, but they travel a lot, and may be willing to pick up a dog that lives some distance away.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

a friend of mine has a coming 7 year old....not great with other female dogs.....a bit of a distance....

contact me privately if you need more info.....you don't have enough posts here for PMs so email 

[email protected]


----------

